# Racing EVERY Sat. at Mikes/ Gulf Coast Raceway



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike's Hobby Shop / Gulf Coast Raceway will be racing EVERY Saturday. Start time is 11:30am. Gates open at 8:00am.
1st class will cost $15.00 and each additional class will be $10.00.
True beginners will get a price of $10.00 per class.
Let's get Houston off to a great start in 09' and get out there and race with us....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys gonna race even when there's an HARC Race out at the River?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just what I've been looking for a consistent race scene. Now maybe I can get some of these lap times down.

Well, during the HARC races turnout would be low, but expected. Now if only I could get this on the south side of town.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im with ktso.... i'll get this car dialed in and turn a few races at mikes then i'll start up with HARC


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You guys gonna race even when there's an HARC Race out at the River?


Back when K&M was open, we had both. I wouldn't worry too much, the real racers will get tired of the same track and will want to race where the competition is.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, racers go where the competition is. Now I just need to re invent my driving into a racing caliber.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool Paul. What's the status of the 1/10 track? Some racers want to run something besides 1/8 too, LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cv, no need to worry, we will announce the HARC races at the RiverTrack weeks ahead of time.

Chris, I am trying bro. me and the wife have been working 2 schedules and i can't have my son out late on school nights.
Houston needs a consistant race scene like in the K&M days. with the covered track at mikes, i see no need to not have it again....


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Not to knock Mike's...which trust me I'm not doing, my dad and I went over there to look into getting into gas on-road. The primary reason that we didn't get into it was the lack of a consistent schedule.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds like you need to get into gas OFF-road then Guff!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just so we're clear, I like Mike's. I'll run my 1/8 there as schedule permits, but the track just ain't suitable for 1/10 cars. Truck is okay, but buggies take a beating. Not harshing on Paul, I know what the busy schedules are like, that's why I can't race more. LMK when you get it done and I'll bring some 1/10 up.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Just so we're clear, I like Mike's. I'll run my 1/8 there as schedule permits, but the track just ain't suitable for 1/10 cars. Truck is okay, but buggies take a beating. Not harshing on Paul, I know what the busy schedules are like, that's why I can't race more. LMK when you get it done and I'll bring some 1/10 up.


Well Chris, my wife goes to work tomarrow from 1-6pm .I will be working on the track during that time....if I can get my son to cooperate....


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

still plan on racing tomorrow right?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Bring it on guys! Should be a good turn out for this saturday. THat's if you like competition. haha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

We're trying to get a big group of guys to run 1/10 at Mikes this Saturday. So far it's Mark Morrow, Thomas Wells, Earl Trindle, Blake, Ron Taylor (Your not going to find a last minute excuse like Chris are you? Haha.), and me (if I can find a car to run or fix my dads car. Lol.) Trying to convince Jose to come out and the Jims Miller and Sheffield.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

1/10 on the 1/8 track or is the 1/10 track done?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

We'll be racing on the 1/8 track this weekend. I don't know the current time frame for finishing the 1/10 track, but the guy that runs the track is not building it, it's all up to Paul and he's pretty busy. Gotta appreciate what Paul does!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Nik: 1/10 buggy or truck? Electric or nitro?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nik I won't be able to make it. Have to put in a water heater this Saturday and rework the plumbing and the gas lines. CLICK CLICK..BOOOOOM....LOL.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

ill be there with my truggy.. i think


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who's Jim? :slimer:

Man I miss 1/10 scale racing.

Biff


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Adam, those guys are talking about running 1/10 gas truck. 1/10 truck handles that track fine. If you have a 1/10 electric ST with BL system you're good to go. I doubt they'll run more than a 10 minnute main. Holehots are the tire choice for rear, and I actually like them up front too. Edge, 8 rib, or Directionals also work on front.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

10 min main would be awesome, no pit stops


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

We're actually talking about 1/10 anything right now. Earl and his friend are going to be there with their B44's. 1/10 buggy does pretty well too. I kicked Chris's arse with his own spare buggy once.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> We're actually talking about 1/10 anything right now. Earl and his friend are going to be there with their B44's. 1/10 buggy does pretty well too. I kicked Chris's arse with his own spare buggy once.


Chris Guffinator?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

1/10 buggy is better than 4wd but still not good. Yeah, he whupped me with my spare buggy once. I was clowning around on the track WAITING FOR HIM TO CATCH UP so I could run off and hide again and knocked my motor mount screws loose. Probably could have fixed and caught him again but it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well i got my B44 and my T4 today but i wont be at mikes this weekend


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Uh oh, do I smell some competition with the 44's? Just wait until I drop a motor in the 44....lol


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

My B44 is gonna stay home and in good shape......I will bring out the old yokomo and show you B44ers what's up. Its dialed for MIke's and has no problem making all the jumps....even the big one at the end of the straight.

Just trying to stir the pot a little!!! hahahahahhaha

Im gonna get lapped cuz i gave my best Lipo pack to adam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention i will not be out this weekend to mike's....Im still prepping for tile and will not be done by tomorrow. That will give yall some time to get your B44's dialed in before the Super dogfighter shows up to claim the crown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hahahahahahahaha keep on stirring........


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

always talkin smack hahahahah


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Theres a special message in my first post....drag your mouse over the whole post and you will see it.

Tricky tricky


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA thats funny


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mikes is doing a track rebuild this weekend. Any help would be appreciated. Now is your chance to have input (manual labor input) if you do or don't like something. As of now we have about 6 guys that will be up there.

Anyone that is looking for somewhere to race this weekend. N-control in Austin is having a great benefit race for a little girl. You can find more info at RCfiles.


----------

